# Tires



## mrsalesco (Dec 11, 2006)

Any suggestions on where to buy and/or what brand for rear tires a 11.2-28 for. 10" rims?


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

I am partial to firestones, they aren't the cheapest and don't ride as nice on the road as others but they seem to last forever. 


Would you rather pay a buck for a burger or eat a free sh!t sandwich?


----------



## millertire (Mar 19, 2010)

See link;

http://www.millertire.com/categories/tractor-tires/rear-tractor-tires/11-2-28_-10-28/


----------

